# Building a shop from scratch.



## Mauser (Feb 14, 2016)

So our new house has quiet the impressive garage. It's a three car size but you could fit two cars end to end in each except the middle bay that could really fit 4 cars. Two end to end still but also side by side. 

My wife has elected to take the bay near oust the house and I get the rest for my shop so long as I reside the garage in T1-11 and complete her side first. 

So my question is this. If you had to start your shop from scratch what changes would you make?


----------



## Sprung (Feb 14, 2016)

Well, I'm still looking for that left handed garage stretcher to make my one car garage bigger! 

Aside from the size of the space I have, I would certainly like to have the space insulated with a good HVAC setup for heating and cooling. I do have heat now, but I'd love a system I could keep set at a comfortable temp all winter - and good insulation would help. My space isn't currently insulated. Power - I'd love a sub-panel in the shop and have the ability to run multiple circuits when and where needed. I currently have one 20amp circuit just for the garage and another 20 amp circuit that is shared with a bedroom or two in the house, though the lights are on a different circuit, but haven't figured out which one yet. Good lighting and painting the walls white is a must - really helps to brighten the place up and see your work. If local codes allow for it, paneling the wall with 1/2" plywood would be very nice for the ability to hang whatever wherever, without having to find a stud (except for heavy items.) My garage has an about 8 1/2' ceiling, which is nice. 9' to 10' would be even nicer. If you have the chance to insulate, certainly do not neglect to insulate the garage doors in some way. If I was building a shop from the ground up, even if the size was equivalent to a 2 or 3 car garage space, I'd still only put one garage door in it, in addition to a regular access door. Windows - natural light is very nice too. Central dust collection with well-planned and well-installed ductwork to all machines, for certain. Some sort of flooring over the concrete would be nice - concrete is hard on feet, knees, backs, and dropped tools. I would build a small enclosed space, with sound dampening, to store air compressor and dust collector - air compressor would have lines plumbed throughout the shop space too.

While I'm happy with my current shop space, I think you can tell that I've spent a fair amount of time dreaming about my ideal shop space!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Sprung (Feb 14, 2016)

I would even consider a raised floor that you have the ability to run dust collector lines, power lines, etc in so it doesn't all have to be drops from the ceiling.


----------



## Mauser (Feb 14, 2016)

So yea I do have a small space you were talking about for a compressure. That third bay I have divided in two. Half is a spray booth while the other half will be a utility room with a work bench for working on tools. The spray booth I have framed it in to have two large doors comming from the main shop.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1 (Feb 15, 2016)

More outlets, more lighting, better venitlation, lots and lots of shelving. As Sprung said... insulate, install seperate heat and air. Beer fridge, maid...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Sprung (Feb 15, 2016)

rocky1 said:


> maid...



The beer fridge idea I like, though I don't drink if I'm going to be running tools. But the maid!?!?! I have enough trouble finding my tools, let alone if there would be someone following behind me putting them away!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## sprucegum (Feb 15, 2016)

If I could start over again I would put in the best lighting I could find and paint the walls a light color. I could of course still do that but it would take a week just to find the walls to paint them. Robotic floor sweeper would be nice also to keep the beer maid company.


----------



## rocky1 (Feb 15, 2016)

Sprung said:


> The beer fridge idea I like, though I don't drink if I'm going to be running tools. But the maid!?!?! I have enough trouble finding my tools, let alone if there would be someone following behind me putting them away!



 I'll put my own tools up, I just need the maid to sweep and dust, maybe carry out the garbage! Isn't tough duty in my shop... Open all the doors, point the fans to the front of the shop, and get out the air hose!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gixxerjoe04 (Feb 16, 2016)

For me, since it's a garage, I'd insulate the heck out of it and put in a heater and ac if possible, at least a heater since the cold stops me from working more than heat does. Would put in tons of outlets, right now I only have 2 sets of 120v outlets on different breakers and one 220v outlet, so it's a lot of moving a dang extension cord. Would probably lay it out on a computer and run dc first, probably build a little closet to enclose the dc. Have a wall to hang wood with a miter station under it. And like others have said, tons of lighting. Ugh, my shop sucks haha.


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Feb 16, 2016)

The only real thing I have to complain about in mine is room. I ran a sub panel and ran all my wiring along the walls and ceiling. Also ran my dust collector pipes along the ceiling. My outfeed table for my table saw doubles as my work table, so I ran 8 20a 120v plugs and two 20a 220v plugs (for bandsaw and table saw) to it tied to my DC drop. I also have quite a few plugs run around my shop extra. I'm never short on plugs, just room. If my shop was twice as big, I'd probably still have the same complaint though.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## frankp (Feb 17, 2016)

Heated floors, insulated walls and ceiling, more light than the sun, and an outlet every 3 feet, plus some hanging from the ceiling or in the floor around the room (Maybe every 6 feet on the floor). I'd also add the foam floor covering everywhere, not just a few pads but the whole floor. I'd sound proof the walls so my noise wouldn't disturb anyone else in the house/neighborhood. And storage. A dedicated space for storing sheet goods as well as lumber. Other than that, the space you've described is pretty awesome sounding, way better than my 1 1/4 bay garage space.


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 17, 2016)

I agree with above and will add- figure out how many outlets (220) that you need and multiply x 3! Also insulate slab below grade. my shop stays cool with no AC even though outside temps get to 100.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## justallan (Feb 19, 2016)

More outlets and better lighting for darned sure! A separate room or area for wood storage. Dust collection ports throughout along with air QDs throughout.


----------



## Dennis Ford (Apr 5, 2016)

Things I would do differently:
* More insulation including an insulated roll up door. My existing roll up door lets in too much heat.
* Have the concrete professionally finished, I hired a couple of teenagers and poured the floor myself, it is not as flat as it could be.

Things that I did different from previous shops:
* Higher ceiling (10 ft at eaves, 12 ft at center) in main section with a storage loft over hand tool area.
* I - beam for mono-rail centered on door opening; this really saves the back when moving in heavy tooling or occasional mechanical work.
* 10' x 10' roll up door; extra opening height is valuable for moving in equipment or loading out large pieces.
* Lots of outlets around walls with wires inside wall AND a J-box above panel for surface mount conduit additions (you never really know what will be added)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nature Man (Apr 5, 2016)

I'm developing a list of things for a dream shop, but definitely need to consider storage for all the wood I've accumulated! I've learned a lot from this posting -- thanks to all! Chuck


----------

